# I have a lovely new salmon recipe!



## RaineH (Jun 23, 2009)

Baked salmon with tomatoes, onions and parsley

You will need:
An oven pan
A cutting board
Small bowl (or cup)
Salmon 
Two fresh, ripe and juicy tomatoes
One medium-sized onion
A head of parsley, finely chopped
One lemon
Mustard
Two tablespoons olive oil
White vinegar
Soy sauce
Salt and pepper

I flavor everything according to taste, not measurements, so make sure to taste while cooking.

Preheat oven to 350. Wash the salmon well and place in a glass oven pan. (The disposable ones work, too).
PEEL and dice the tomatoes into medium sized chunks. I find the best way to peel a tomato is with a sharp knife, it takes some practice to do quickly. 
Place the tomatoes on top of the salmon. Chop the onion into rings, then cut those rings in half. Place with tomatoes and salmon. Now get a small bowl (or cup)
and pour the olive oil inside. Add the vinegar, soy sauce, paprika, mustard, salt and pepper according to taste. 
Cut the lemon in half and squeeze the juice out into the mix. Now add the parsley to the bowl, and pour on top of the salmon, tomatoes and onions in the pan. Stir CAREFULLY.
Place the pan in the oven and bake for about 40 minutes, until the salmon is flaky and the onions are soft.
I like to serve this with white rice, and pour the sauce on top.

I really like this recipe, it is healthy and delicious. The acidity of the tomatoes and the sweetness of the onions bring out the nice flavor of the salmon.

Enjoy!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 23, 2009)

Yum!
Local Kroger's has Silverbrite Salmon for $1.99 a pound, so I will be using this one soon.

Got 11 pounds yesterday, will get another 10 or so today....


----------



## RaineH (Jun 23, 2009)

Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## Constance (Jun 23, 2009)

Copied and saved! Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## RaineH (Jun 23, 2009)

You're very welcome! Glad you like it.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm super excited to try this! It looks great! Thank you!


----------



## RaineH (Jun 24, 2009)

You're welcome! Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## weloveseafood (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this recipe. I'll definetely try it !


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Tried the recipe!*

I love this recipe! I did add a tiny bit of curry powder and I did decrease the parsley - but ABSOLUTELY a wonderful recipe that tastes so good you don't even know it's healthy!

Thank you!


----------



## RaineH (Jul 4, 2009)

I am so glad that you liked it! I agree, the parsley seems to be a bit much. And curry powder is a nice idea, I will try it next time I cook this recipe.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 5, 2009)

I just happen to like what a tiny bit of curry can add, I think that is to taste. 

I thought the recipe as a whole was a good one!


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you use salmon fillets or steaks? This does sound delicious.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 5, 2009)

I used steaks.


----------



## RaineH (Jul 20, 2009)

lyndalou said:


> Do you use salmon fillets or steaks? This does sound delicious.



I used filets. You can do both : )


----------

